# Unique hair cuts



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Pony Doodle











I think Yuki would rock that cut!!


Smiley had a mohawk this summer, it was fun. I was going to colour it, but got enough flack for giving him a 'hawk that I didn't want to push it  I can't find any good photos of it, but you sort of tell what it looks like here. I left it pretty wide, so it was more of a fauxhawk, but I was a bit too chicken to go skinny in case it looked bad.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

When I put mine in a ponydoodle, I give them feathered legs like Clydesdales.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I would love to put him in that. I wonder what the people at his daycare would think lmao they all come and greet me saying "You have the prettiest poodle I have ever seen, we all love him here!". Wonder if they will start thinking I'm crazy lol they wont recognize him.

I kind of wanted to put dinosaur spikes down his head, neck and back...but he doesn't have long enough hair on his back, so thats out of question now.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Not as unique as a ponydoodle in any version but one of my kids got a retro cut last week.. of course it was necessity not choice. He is in coat change and had a matted rump and neck.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well I'm guessing you want to keep him styled and not go all cray cray because I was going to say you could do some creative grooming. I found a pony poodle and a Dino poodle that way 
















This is the pony poodle I found 







I like the cut but the poodle needs good top line to pull off so I can't do it with my three. I'm sure Yuki could pull it off. I do love it with more Clydesdale type feathering/pompoms though. 

And then of course you could always pick one of the styled trims just one that isn't as popular like a town and country, sweetheart or New York trim 
















Or you can challenge your scissoring skills with a swirl or y trim 









Or you can go all out and crazy and just put Pom Poms in weird and unusual places ??









Hope I have you some decent ideas or at least made you laugh ?.


----------

